# You need to watch this video; it describes DP perfectly



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Hi, I have been looking for this video for a while. It describes the conditions of DPD perfectly. There is another similar video I will try and find at some point. It is well worth watching from where I have time stamped it, then watch it from the beginning if you are intrigued. It is described in state 4. I am going to look into this guys videos on youtube:


----------

